# FavoriteDylanCover



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice.

My favorite Dylan covers tend to transform the original into something different. I think no one did it better than Roger McGuinn and the Byrds. They practically stole a number of Dylan songs and made them their own. The original "Tambourine Man" is a little too hillbilly-ish, but the Byrd's version is transcendant.

"All I Really Want to Do", "Chimes of Freedom", etc. were others that really benefited from the Byrdification of the original.

Speaking of covers, I know it ain't Dylan, but a couple of covers that I really like for different reasons are the following:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Here's the answer Hitch. Manchester's finest (nay England's finest) rock lyricist - I give you Howard Devoto:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

So many...

Girl From the North Country - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

With God on Our Side - Bon Iver


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Just like a woman - Norah Jones


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I must say, my own inebriated karaoke cover of Like Rolling Stone is a big hit at parties!!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

It's definitely not an easy task to pick just one, I am quite partial to "make you feel my love" as that was the song that my wife, and I danced to at our wedding, and it was done by a very talented young lady who is actually a contestant on the TV show The Voice, but I would have to say that this is it for me, although it is not technically a cover.

Old Crow Medicine Show - "Wagon Wheel"

If I remember correctly Mr. Dylan wrote the tune for a movie called "Pat Garret & Billy The Kid" It was basically just a chorus and is referred to as "Rock me Mama"


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I was there:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Nice.
> 
> My favorite Dylan covers tend to transform the original into something different. I think no one did it better than Roger McGuinn and the Byrds. They practically stole a number of Dylan songs and made them their own. The original "Tambourine Man" is a little too hillbilly-ish, but the Byrd's version is transcendant.
> 
> ...


Its a shame Sony edited the middle verses on the 35th anniversary CD.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Langham said:


>


I doubt anyone will ever come close. A rock masterpiece.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> So many...
> 
> Girl From the North Country - Eddie Vedder


So many,,, agreed,my favorite Vedder cover is his version of Masters of War


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


>


Cool Sahver, better even than the Sebastian Cabot version I expected you to show up with.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I must say, my own inebriated karaoke cover of Like Rolling Stone is a big hit at parties!!


You got a lotta nerve...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> It's definitely not an easy task to pick just one, I am quite partial to "make you feel my love" as that was the song that my wife, and I danced to at our wedding, and it was done by a very talented young lady who is actually a contestant on the TV show The Voice, but I would have to say that this is it for me, although it is not technically a cover.
> 
> Old Crow Medicine Show - "Wagon Wheel"
> 
> If I remember correctly Mr. Dylan wrote the tune for a movie called "Pat Garret & Billy The Kid" It was basically just a chorus and is referred to as "Rock me Mama"


Way cool Im going to post that on my brother's 'Real Country Music' site.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

sbdivemaster said:


> I was there:


I would think that tune had a lot to do with the way Sergeant Peppers turned out. This Dead version captured it .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Just like a woman - Norah Jones


 Norah is fantastic , but Richie Havens puts this one away, for my money.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

It just wouldnt have been the 60's with out Mary Travers;


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tilton said:


> With God on Our Side - Bon Iver


I prefer the Half Man Half Biscuit version

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAuiWmVHd8M


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

But Judith Durham of The Seekers has a better voice than Mary. The Seekers version.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Way cool Im going to post that on my brother's 'Real Country Music' site.


I'd be interested in checking out the site, could you send that to me in a PM?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Not Dylan covers, but the AV Club has great series of bands covering other bands.

A couple of my favorites:

Wang Chung covers Modest Mouse


Iron and Wine covers George Michael


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

How have we got this far without this?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats a crack-up Shaver.:thumbs-up: Brought to mind PeeWee Herman and 'The Byrd'


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Langham said:


>


++1

I cannot think of anything better that this.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

From an old mono LP I bought decades ago - Gas Greatest Hits. 12/6d in real money.

Worth it for the Laurel Aitken track:-

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qolex8s5fs


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

The Rolling Stones did a good cover of "Like a Rolling Stone"


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

quiller said:


> The Rolling Stones did a good cover of "Like a Rolling Stone"


 You, thats a good one but for this tune I dont think the original can be beat.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> From an old mono LP I bought decades ago - Gas Greatest Hits. 12/6d in real money.
> 
> Worth it for the Laurel Aitken track:-
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qolex8s5fs


WAy cool.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

A couple of great takes on 'Girl From the North Country':

Liam Clancy -- 




Keith Richards --


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> My favorite Dylan covers tend to transform the original into something different. I think no one did it better than Roger McGuinn and the Byrds. They practically stole a number of Dylan songs and made them their own. The original "Tambourine Man" is a little too hillbilly-ish, but the Byrd's version is transcendant. "All I Really Want to Do", "Chimes of Freedom", etc. were others that really benefited from the Byrdification of the original.


Absolutely agree!

Has anyone heard the version of _Absolutely Sweet Marie_ by Jason and the Scorchers? Really good...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Nearing perfection; Leon Russell, *Watchin the River Flow*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Snow Hill Pond* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1535057#post1535057
_My favorite Dylan covers tend to transform the original into something different. I think no one did it better than Roger McGuinn and the Byrds. They practically stole a number of Dylan songs and made them their own. The original "" is a little too hillbilly-ish, but the Byrd's version is transcendant. "All I Really Want to Do", "Chimes of Freedom", etc. were others that really benefited from the Byrdification of the original._



Tiger said:


> Absolutely agree!
> 
> Has anyone heard the version of _Absolutely Sweet Marie_ by Jason and the Scorchers? Really good...


 I was looking for something else and happened on this one;


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Lily RoseMary & the Jack of Hearts


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Another from 'Bob Fest'; So much talent on stage.


----------

